# Kanasi and Hemu (Image heavy)



## awslee (Sep 22, 2010)

Kanasi and Hemu are located in the northern most tip of Xinjiang Province in China.  It borders Siberia of Russia, Mongolia and Kazakhstan.  The Tuwa people, number only 2,800 in China, whose origin is from Mongolia are said to be the direct decendents of Genghis Kan.

Where Kanasi Lake meets Kanasi River






Driftwood





Along the river bank





Pebble Level (Taken with NEX 5 with a CV 15/4.5 lens)





Walking Trail (Taken with NEX 5 with a CV 15/4.5 lens)





Old Russian build bridge





Kazakh Village





Yurt





Cute Kazakh toddler





Kabeb pit





River Bend





An old Tuwa man





Local supermarket





Horse Trail





Herd of Cattle





River Valley





Old Bridge





Into Hemu





Birch Trees





Going out of town





Hemu Village





Clouds above Northern China





Horse Tavern





Scraps from a wolf


----------



## bazooka (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like a nice place!


----------



## benjo (Sep 23, 2010)

Love the shot of the rocks looking into the Mountains!


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 23, 2010)

you have some amazing moments there! my favorite shot is the one at "pebble level" as you called it it's a pretty unique looking.


----------



## Chris Fulton (Sep 23, 2010)

A bunch of great shots.  Beautiful area.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you so,so much for posting these fine travel photos. We seldom get to see some areas of China in photos, and these are a real treat. Such a beautiful place!


----------

